# Frozen Few Practice Pics



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 3, 2007)

Not many but here's what I did take





Spent $70 and now have $200...not bad.


----------



## woodman3222 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have loved to try that piece of bark.


----------

